
Full ECommerce Template with Stripe Payments, AngularJS, Firebase and Ionic - noodlio
https://www.noodl.io/market/product/P201602271203444/ionic-shop-advanced-edition-full-ecommerce-app-w-stripe-payments-and-admin
======
Coldewey
not bad

